# Types of Photographers (Seinfeld Edition)



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

How about a little Friday fun?

*The Hipster Doofus* - he only shoots film, and then only with a Leica or Holga, but considering a vintage AE-1. Has a custom leather strap made from David Berkowitz's old mail bag. He needs to "get on that Internet".

*The Delicate Genius* - prone to spur of the moment ski trips, but is highly educated and knows her gear. Her Style is stuck in the past just like her D30, and don't dare cancel your shoot with less than 24 hours notice or you'll lose your sitting fee.

*The Scofflaw* - always sneaking into unauthorized areas he shouldn't be shooting in, he's looking for the perfect shot. Often seen in the company of a man with an eye patch. Carries a special Moby Dick version of the white SL1.

*The Convert* - converted to Canon "for the lenses" but still carries a D90 with his 5DIII. If he starts shooting with Sony, there will be no stopping him. Known for his interesting magazines he keeps in his green room. His wedding colleagues will smash your anti-Canonite teeth in if you make fun of him. 

*The Camera Virgin* - she's held a camera before, but has never pressed the shutter. Dated a man whose friends held a contest to see who could stay away from their Canon cameras the longest, but ran away to begin shooting with Hasselblad.

*The Shoot Nazi* - shoots with a custom 1DX and his work is the best, but he shoots his way and if you even question his advice, he will throw you off the set and never work with you again. Last seen shooting for Vogue Argentina.

*The Gymnast* - shoots with a Lomo, but is considering Holga lenses for her 5D classic. Known for crazy contorted poses and planking shots. Once dated Ansel Adams, but broke up with him, saying that he might take photos for a living, but he, "is no photographer".

*The Latvian* - shoots with a 7D because it has the "look" you want in a camera. Cheats on his Canon CPS application (he's not really a full-time pro), and even writes "crib notes" on his hands to keep track of camera techniques. Sometimes combines video on his 70D and Velvia in his old Rebel G because it is the most sensual of all of the transparency films.

*Joe Mayo* - okay that just sounds made up

and a special one for someone we'll call Surapon:

*The Architect* - unlike his wanna-be counterpart, he's the real deal. He has nearly every piece of camera equipment ever made, but that's not enough. He modifies and rigs his equipment in creative and crazy ways and can carry more lenses and cameras than the Mandelbaums. It's "Go Time" when he straps up and takes epic selfies. When asked by airport security, he says, "It's called a T-Square."


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> How about a little Friday fun?
> 
> *The Hipster Doofus* - he only shoots film, and then only with a Leica or Holga, but considering a vintage AE-1. Has a custom leather strap made from David Berkowitz's old mail bag. He needs to "get on that Internet".
> 
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha---My dear Friend mackguyver---
You have Grab in to my heart this morning---Ha, Ha, Ha, I agree and Laugh with you, all Types, Special the last one " *The Architect* - unlike his wanna-be counterpart, he's the real deal. He has nearly every piece of camera equipment ever made, but that's not enough. He modifies and rigs his equipment in creative and crazy ways and can carry more lenses and cameras than the Mandelbaums. It's "Go Time" when he straps up and takes epic selfies. When asked by airport security, he says, "It's called a T-Square."


-------Ha, Ha, Ha. To day , You made my day, Plus, You, Dear Mackguyver, You are old engineer = Right ?, Who know T-Square----Not Many Young Architects and Young Engineers know this equipment, The Young one know only AUTOCAD----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a Happy holiday, Plus Smile and Laugh in our heart..
Surapon.

PS, I were dream to be Photographer since I am 7 years old, And My Daddy let me use his Rolliflex and Leica, But When I grown up, I know that My brain and My heart do not have Artistic ability, Just "Form follow Functions"---That why I go to school and Be Architect, Make Money/ Easy Money, and Beg my wife( my Vice President/ Book Keeper in the Company) to buy the Tons of Photography equipment for The Office Equipments---Yes, I get them in my ways---Ha, Ha, Ha, But, I must do 2-3 Wedding Photos per years, and Do the Photos for the county tourism department for booklet= A few US Dollars, Just for my CPA. and My Happyness, Who can call my self as " The Low PRO "-----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> and a special one for someone we'll call Surapon:
> 
> *The Architect* - unlike his wanna-be counterpart, he's the real deal. He has nearly every piece of camera equipment ever made, but that's not enough. He modifies and rigs his equipment in creative and crazy ways and can carry more lenses and cameras than the Mandelbaums. It's "Go Time" when he straps up and takes epic selfies. When asked by airport security, he says, "It's called a T-Square."



I have a huge smile on my face as I read this 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you mackguyver and Surapon


----------



## tron (Dec 27, 2013)

*The snob pro*: When he satisfies his curiosity whether someone in front of him is a pro or amateur and learns that he is an amateur he looks down on him even in front of the others. Latest seen shooting for Reuters, Greece.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

The *iTographer*. Shoots everything with an iPad or an iPhone (see this pixel, it's a bald eagle) Has the image posted on facebook before the DSLR user's camera finishes writing to the memory card.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > and a special one for someone we'll call Surapon:
> ...



THANKSSSSS, Dear Don.
Merry Christmas and Happy new year to your family and you, Too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> The *iTographer*. Shoots everything with an iPad or an iPhone (see this pixel, it's a bald eagle) Has the image posted on facebook before the DSLR user's camera finishes writing to the memory card.



+ 1 for me too. 95% of Photographers at this time = I-Tographers, Most of them Get Better Photos than me, and faster too. Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments and I'm glad I made a couple of you laugh. If you're a Seinfeld fan, you'll get all the jokes I wove into each type...

I had to pick on Surapon given his new celebrity status, and the fact that well, he really is an architect! It must be tough to have your wife approving your purchases (mine would have divorced me if she knew how much I spent ) Also, are you telling me that there's no T-square tool in AutoCAD 

I like the snob pro and iTographer comments. I'm an Androitographer myself - and I only snob pros, not amateurs  

Happy New Year to all of you as well!

P.S. maybe I should pick on one more CR member - and watch out, I might post more later:

*The Neuro* - he knows so much about photography, Google calls him for information. He uses the Zeiss glass in his lab to bend light and double the number of hours in the day allowing him to reply to *every* CR post, and posts on many other forums. His test charts cost more than our cars, and his equipment is so well calibrated that he has to blame molecules in the air for soft images. His only weakness is the dollar to yen exchange rate, which has prevented him from acquiring every Canon lens.


----------



## candyman (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> ..................
> Happy New Year to all of you as well!
> 
> P.S. maybe I should pick on one more CR member - and watch out, I might post more later:
> ...




This made me laugh   Thanks for that!
Happy new year!


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fantastic thread, thanks for the Friday smile.


----------



## tphillips63 (Dec 27, 2013)

;D
Very well done, ended with an epic win. IMO


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2013)

I love this thread. ;D Thanks for the smile. 

Happy New Year !


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > and a special one for someone we'll call Surapon:
> ...



Yea, that really made my morning. Thanks!


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice thread.

Question for Surapon. I do remember T-squares. How many of use used slide-rules? 

I am at a stage where the long-term memory is still intact. The rest, well..

Happy Holidays.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> Question for Surapon. I do remember T-squares. How many of use used slide-rules?
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear JPAZ---Nice to meet Old Engineer like you, who know and use Slide-rules, Yes, I use to have K&E slide-rules, Made in Germany---That is the Best of the Best, Which have The Bamboo wood as the core and Hard Plastic Laminated/ Cover--Yes, Roterling- Koh-I-Nor Rapidograph= Drafting Pen too---Wow, Old timer like us.
Happy Holiday to you too, Dear JPAZ.
Surapon


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Humorous, but I don't really see the connection as to which Seinfeld characters match up to the ones listed.

Sorry in advance if I take this too seriously or diverge from where the OP originally wanted this thread to go!!

For me personally, my life is most like George on Seinfeld! But my photography isn't...and doesn't really apply much to Seinfeld. In that world, everything is funny and relatable. In the real world you kind of have to make life funny and see the humor in everything yourself, because life overall, is anything but funny. If you disagree, you haven't watched a family member die slowly yet...

Most people don't have a "good" sense of humor, or even think the show 'Seinfeld' was funny...or even ever watched it. Part of this is generational, and much of it is regional, but most of it is gender related. Women usually watch tv shows about women nowadays, for example. If Seinfeld was a single woman about town who always dished about sex-capades, fashion, drinking, clubbing, travel, and food with her girlfriends, then they would watch. Since it wasn't "Sex and the City", they weren't interested. Was "sex and the city" funny? To most women it was. Is "Family Guy" funny? I used to not like it, but have come to appreciate it more. Why do I mention it? Because 'Family Guy' is the true "guy humor" equivalent to "sex and the city", where "Seinfeld", was more of a timeless classic that will (and is even now) compared to other TV classics such as "I Love Lucy", etc. "Seinfeld" is more comparable to the "Simpsons"...it had sophistication and didn't always stoop to the lowest common denominator such as fart jokes or extreme violence such as chopping people's heads off, etc. But it's the cruelty in the humor aspect of 'Family Guy' that makes it the equivalent of 'sex and the city'. In particular, look how Meg is treated...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> Question for Surapon. I do remember T-squares. How many of use used slide-rules?
> 
> ...


Still have my slide rule....


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> *The Neuro* - he knows so much about photography, Google calls him for information. He uses the Zeiss glass in his lab to bend light and double the number of hours in the day allowing him to reply to *every* CR post, and posts on many other forums. His test charts cost more than our cars, and his equipment is so well calibrated that he has to blame molecules in the air for soft images. His only weakness is the dollar to yen exchange rate, which has prevented him from acquiring every Canon lens.



 This made me laugh!

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice thread.
> ...



I used to have a slide rule as a kid, but never learned how to use it  I did start drafting with pencils though, then AutoCAD. Now I draw everything I need to in Visio, but I'm not making architectural drawings.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

Slide rules - Ha! In my day we used an abacus and had to walk to school uphill, both ways.



CarlTN said:


> Humorous, but I don't really see the connection as to which Seinfeld characters match up to the ones listed.
> 
> Sorry in advance if I take this too seriously or diverge from where the OP originally wanted this thread to go!!
> 
> ...


Carl, no apology necessary - this isn't a serious topic, so divergence is interesting, not troublesome. I could explain all of the Seinfeld references but it might take a while to write it all out. If you got some of them, or found any humor in the post, then I was successful. I've seen each Seinfeld episode way too many times, so it was easy to load them with all of the craziness of the show, which I agree is more timeless than most comedies.

And yes, life is hard, and humor is necessary. I try to laugh at myself often and in that spirit with lots more Seinfeld references:

*The Comedian* - his photos aren't funny, but he thinks he is - always offering a witty or sarcastic remark. Like his fictional counterpart's double purchase of a Cadillac, likes to buy (Canon) things twice at great expense. He has no interest in sharing his commercial work, and prefers to work alone to avoid Ovaltine-obssessed mentees riding his coattails. Cashiers don't respect what he does, and his two photo books have been flagged by Brentano's bookstore. He shoots with a (gripped ;D) 5DIII because he can't "afford"a 1DX despite having spent enough on Rebels, XXDs, 7Ds, to buy 3 of them. A long-term sufferer of G.A.S., he recently had to seek treatment for his latest relapse, but unlike Kramer, he prefers doctors to veterinarians even if they are superior because they "gotta be able to cure a lizard, a chicken, a pig, a frog, all on the same day." He recently celebrated Festivus but realized that St. Nick doesn't put new Canon gear under aluminum poles, even without distracting tinsel. Finally, he has been injured for several months, but the other day, he worked out with *a* dumbbell and now he feels vigorous!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Slide rules - Ha! In my day we used an abacus and had to walk to school uphill, both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job tying so many episodal anecdotes together! I really like the later episodes, currently on our fox network reruns are from early 1997...but I also like the older episodes...like the one a week or so ago where they were trying to attend a play, and the insane clown guy talking to Kramer while waiting in line, Kramer says he was always afraid of clowns as a kid. Insane clown guy asks, "are you still afraid of clowns?"...Kramer: "Yea-hhhh"....hahaha


----------



## SPL (Dec 28, 2013)

PS, I were dream to be Photographer since I am 7 years old, And My Daddy let me use his Rolliflex and Leica, But When I grown up, I know that My brain and My heart do not have Artistic ability, Just "Form follow Functions"---That why I go to school and Be Architect, Make Money/ Easy Money, and Beg my wife( my Vice President/ Book Keeper in the Company) to buy the Tons of Photography equipment for The Office Equipments---Yes, I get them in my ways---Ha, Ha, Ha, But, I must do 2-3 Wedding Photos per years, and Do the Photos for the county tourism department for booklet= Afew US Dollars, Just for my CPA. and My Happyness, Who can call my self as " The Low PRO "-----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Ha, Ha, Ha.
[/quote]
+1
Surapon! You are awesome!
I did the same and dream of being great at my hobby
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!
Seán


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 28, 2013)

I am of Slavic descent (Russian in particular), so the Latvian one intrigued me...

1. I love my 7D's. Far too much (all of you have heard this too often!)

2. I LOVE the look of the 7D auto-white balance!!! I never take it off auto, and only occasionally tweak in post.

3. I did start an application for a CPS account, but stopped short, fearing Canon would find out I am not a full time paid shooter (We fear the KGB, and know it knows so much.)

4. I am infamous for writing on my hands, and also an important lecture on a small scrap of paper from the backing of a sticker.

5. I have no 70D, but wouldn't anyway because I hate video. I have a 5D mk II, because my wife loves the look of it's files. It does great permanently mated to my 24-105, and shoots only landscapes, because, it is useless for any other application.

6. I shoot an old Takumar on occasion, because I cannot find a battery for my Rebel G. I really SOOO tried to buy velvia once, but it was not in stock. Now, I would still get it, if I looked online, I believe they are making it again, but, unlike my artistic Latvian cousins, I am cheap.

7. Velvia really is the most seductive of the film stocks.

8. I am amazed and in awe of how well this fits me!!!


----------



## emag (Dec 28, 2013)

Still have the bamboo K&E in a closet. Lost the Rapidographs years ago. Still have a David White sextant and sight reduction tables (H.O. 229) I used in the Pacific and Indian Oceans when I was a young man with a full head of black hair. During a tedious Pacific crossing, I became somewhat proficient with an abacus, nothing's faster for adding and subtracting. My only experiences with T-squares were during my pitiful attempts at drafting (I was wretched), but I used to wield a mean three-arm protractor in my naviguessing days. Now you just get lat and long with a Garmin. Or a 6D! And both are faster and more accurate. Shot a Nikon F2 and a Nikkormat back then.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Folks
First thanks Mackguyver for the laugh, really liked the personalised references to Mr Surapon and to Neuro, very clever and funny without being mean or rude.
Don't remember slide rules but do remember long calculations done using log tables! 
I spent 14 very happy years as a toolmaker doing all my own drawings using paper pencil T square and adjustable protractor triangle.
I finally succomed to the need to make things again and bought a Colchester lathe with 48 inch bed, the manual that came with it was a replacement in 1957 but it is a beautiful bit of kit to me! I wish more things today were as durable as that chunk of iron, not broken or obsolete like everything today seems to be after such a short time.

Cheers Graham.




Don Haines said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice thread.
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 28, 2013)

emag said:


> Still have a David White sextant and sight reduction tables (H.O. 229) I used in the Pacific and Indian Oceans when I was a young man with a full head of black hair. During a tedious Pacific crossing, I became somewhat proficient with an abacus, nothing's faster for adding and subtracting. ..... I used to wield a mean three-arm protractor in my naviguessing days. Now you just get lat and long with a Garmin.



Ah. A comrade! Some vaguely remember the days before GPS. I also remember using a LORAN!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

Since so many of you seem to have done drafting, I admit I did it in a high school class which lasted 3 hours every day. I was 15 to 16 years old. The teacher was usually gone for 1 to 2 hours at a time. The class was 95% male, and turned into "lord of the flies" while the teacher was gone. I learned how to prank and get pranked. I got to see a lubricated condom stretched over a soda pop bottle...then watched as the unsuspecting butt of the joke guzzled the drink. We all laughed, and when he was told what had been done, he got sick. Another favorite with drink bottles, was where they would put graphite from sharpened drafting pencils, around the lip of the bottle. The person would have a dark ring around their lips, and was promptly laughed at. One of the more dangerous weapons they would make, would be a ball made out of masking tape pieces that were used to hold the corners of the paper down. Someone had made a heavy ball about the size of a softball (took 2 or 3 years to become that size)...but it was not soft! It was hard as steel!! There were various fights as well. My former best friend at the time, was convinced it would be funny to sneak up behind me while I was at my drafting table working, and cut a huge gash out of the back of my hair with scissors. After I decided what to do in retaliation, it also was not pretty. I squirted black ink all over his white shirt his parents had bought him for his birthday. He then tried to wash it in the sink, and his white shirt turned a very irregular, splotchy gray! The least fun thing that happened to me in particular, was where someone came up behind me and got me in a hold, while someone else held an open pocket knife to my neck. The remark was "you're not so tough now are you?". After this class, I decided drafting was not for me!!


----------



## emag (Dec 28, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ah. A comrade! Some vaguely remember the days before GPS. I also remember using a LORAN!


Yup - LORAN-A, LORAN-C, Omega and the mercifully defunct Navy Navigational Satellite System (NNSS). NNSS posited us consistently about 50 miles inland all along the northwest coast of Borneo. Before this thread I hadn't thought about those days for years.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2013)

Hillarious characterizations  Still trying to figuere out which category I belong to


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 28, 2013)

Very funny. I got a good laugh to my morning coffe. Thanks!


----------



## Efka76 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Mackguyver for such funny thread! I am still laughing


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks you sir, Dear Mackguyver and all friends, You made my beautiful Saturday morning to day= Fill with smile, Laugh and Happyness to read great post like this. Yes, Human life are too short, The Smile, Laugh and Happyness in every days will make our life happy and live longer, plus have a great meaning to live, Yes, Because of Closed Great Friends near by, Are better than Our relative are live far away.,
Have a happy holiday, and may all Gods in this world and Lord Buddha Blessing you and your family to have a great health and get all the good wishes that you want in this coming year 2014---That Include getting 1DS MK IV, 3D, 7D MK II and EOS-M MK II.
Surapon, Your friend.


----------



## SPL (Dec 28, 2013)

surapon said:


> Thanks you sir, Dear Mackguyver and all friends, You made my beautiful Saturday morning to day= Fill with smile, Laugh and Happyness to read great post like this. Yes, Human life are too short, The Smile, Laugh and Happyness in every days will make our life happy and live longer, plus have a great meaning to live, Yes, Because of Closed Great Friends near by, Are better than Our relative are live far away.,
> Have a happy holiday, and may all Gods in this world and Lord Buddha Blessing you and your family to have a great health and get all the good wishes that you want in this coming year 2014---That Include getting 1DS MK IV, 3D, 7D MK II and EOS-M MK II.
> Surapon, Your friend.


+1!
you also Surapon!


----------



## Efka76 (Dec 28, 2013)

Surapon,

you forgot to mention 5D MkIV  I am waiting for this model, which will have excellent DR, high MP and will beat Nikon  Of course such camera should be much cheaper than 1 series cameras  

Greetings to everyone!


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2013)

Ha, Ha, Ha---Thankssss, Dear Spl and Efka 76.
Sorry, 5D MK IV will not come yet this coming 2014, Because Canon Still sell 5D MK III like the hot cake, We can see in the far future if Canon 5D MK III price drop to $ 1700 US Dollars, That will be the sign that The New 5D MK IV is comming soon---Similar to EOS-M Price drop from $699 to $ 299---Yes, I will fly to Japan soon, to get EOS-M MK II Which sell only Japan and Asia.
Nice to talk to you Both.
Happy Holiday.
Surapon


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Dec 28, 2013)

Well played, Mr. Mackguyver!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 29, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> I am of Slavic descent (Russian in particular), so the Latvian one intrigued me...



AFAIK, I wouldn't really call Latvia Slavic per se at all and the Latvian language speakers were not really of Slavic descent. I know many in the U.S. seem to think of Latvia as some sort of Eastern European and Russian land, but that's basically a total misconception simply because the U.S.S.R. was occupying the country recently and the whole Eastern Block/Western Block thing. Latvia is Western/Northern European and more tied to Germany/Sweden/Norway, if anything, and really not so much Eastern European and it really had nothing to do with Russia whatsoever. The culture and vibe really was not Russian at all, but much more like Northern Europe or Germany. The alphabet is a modified western (modern Latin) one, not Cyrillic. The language retains more archaic forms than most other Indo-European ones still around.

I mean the U.S.S.R. took control of Latvia for a few decades post WWII since they wanted the nice sea port on the Baltic and all but that was basically the Russian connection, that the lands got taken over and occupied by force for a few decades (1940-1941 and 1945-1991), although the population is about 30% of Slavic decent currently now.

(and getting back to the Seinfeld episode, the whole big thing with the Latvian Orthodox church was 100% totally made up and somewhat ridiculous (granted most things on Seinfeld are ridiculous), yes the Slavic countries were almost all Orthodox or Catholic, but Latvia is not and it's mostly Lutheran and I hate to say it but basically not a single Latvian thing in the episode is even remotely Latvianish at all)


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 29, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > I am of Slavic descent (Russian in particular), so the Latvian one intrigued me...
> ...



Latvians here substitute for generic Slav. Do not hate!  Remember, from the Russian standpoint, all East Europe is Slavic!! (Or should be...)

Also, the 7D is a far more Russian style camera of use. Imagine, Hitler's troops, if cameras were guns (as the Youtube videos seem to show sometimes). They would be using 1DX's and even medium format SLR's. Stalin's men would have had to have slugged it with 7D's, a mixed hand full of Rebels, and sigma and Tamron lenses.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 30, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > AprilForever said:
> ...



OK, ok, yes, but Latvia is northern European and didn't particularly tie-in to Russian culture at all (not that it really matters) but I mean come on to somehow tie in Latvians with Stalin and his army??? Stalin sent tons of Latvians to death camps in Siberia. You might as well say that Hitler and his armies were French if you are going to start making associations like that then. And that blue substitutes generically for green.


----------



## Roo (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely crying out for some 'Poppy's sloppy' and 'they're real and they're spectacular!' references in this thread


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that you guys are enjoying some of my humor from last week - sometimes you just have to have fun!



Roo said:


> Definitely crying out for some 'Poppy's sloppy' and 'they're real and they're spectacular!' references in this thread


Per your request (and a bonus):

*The Old Man* - he shoots with the forgotten EOS-1D because his new 1DX was stolen the Van Buren Boys. He had an antique Kwanon, but it was also stolen, but some "street tuffs" wearing AIDS ribbons. He got into an argument with a CR member over the DR and low noise superiority of Sony sensors. He left, saying, Life is too short to waste on DxO Mark Results." He recently posted some shots from his new Zeiss Otus lens, and after being accused of fake results and oversharpening, he declared that they were, "Real and spectacular!"

*The Heiress* - she can afford any gear she wants, but shoots with the EOS-M because there are no pockets in her Gatsby Swingtop. Her looks could stop traffic, but after working with the Hipster Doofus on an embarrassing Christmas card, she prefers to stay behind the camera. Her sensor became dusty, but she just bought a new body, saying that the old one wasn't "sponge-worthy". She was last seen in her house in the Hamptons, lounging in her solarium and taking pictures of her two horses, Snoopy and Prickly Pete.

*The Loser* - he lusts over the latest gear, but shoots with a silver T3. He had a short-lived modelling career but after his topless shots turned on the wrong "team", not that there's anything wrong with that, he tried more modest hand modelling. He was not "master of his domain", however, and his deformed hands now require him to have cub scouts push the shutter button. He tried to shoot a Frolf with Pentax, but it didn't take.
Future plans include a photo book on Portuguese waitresses.


----------



## Roo (Jan 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm happy to hear that you guys are enjoying some of my humor from last week - sometimes you just have to have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mackguyver! Your take on it didn't disappoint lol. Btw I won a contest


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 1, 2014)

I can completely relate to all of these, being 14 I'm pretty sure I know one of each.......... there's going to be a biiiig generational gap of photographers in 20 years


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 2, 2014)

How about "The Kitty"? They are a new photographer and walk around photography meet-ups timidly. They finally gain the courage to ask a more experienced and accomplished photographer their honest opinion on the Kitty's latest masterpiece. No matter how nice the pro is, the Kitty is crushed and will forever scowl the pro.


----------

